# 05 F350 meyer mount



## skout4lyf (Aug 2, 2005)

I just bought an 05' F350 super duty, and meyer doesn't make an ezmount classic frame mount for it. I already have the plow assemblies, so I really don't feel like getting a new plow. I was told though, that you can get an 04' frame mount, and modify it to fit the 05' with modification. I was wondering if anybody has done this, or know somebody who has done this, and what all is involved. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Man your kinda out where your at the mercy of the official plow part suppliers. Try talking to some plow installers and see what they know,buy them lunch? I am good at picking someones brain for useful info, the counter guys will just look it up on the computer and tell you no way/not available! It may just be a matter of _drilling some holes or welding tabs on _ to get it to work. Just don't have 
"_Clem the back yard welder" _ do the job.


----------



## Great Lakes Sno (Mar 19, 2005)

The only thing that you need to change is the mounting (undercarriage) frame, and for the headlights you need to get an adaptor.
I just purchased a new "05" 350 and wanted to swap my setup off of my "03" 250, and the everything else will work but the frame and headlights.

Good luck
Steve


----------



## TTM (Sep 5, 2005)

Great Lakes, could you give me the part #s on the frame and light adapter that I need to make this work? Was there any welding or other modifications needed? My dealer says theres no way to get a Classic Mount to fit on an 05?!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Great Lakes Sno (Mar 19, 2005)

TTM

The part number is MEYE 17150, the headlight harness adapter kit that you also need is part number MEYE 07417.

Steve


----------



## chief1302 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Let me know.........*

Please let me know. Does this frame bolt right up to the 05 Truck??

I am also from PA and was told about the same thing about using my classic mount set up from my 95 F 250.


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

looking for the same info -someone said that an 04 will fit that but it needs to be modified


----------



## Richard Driver (Sep 19, 2005)

Also need to fit classic EZmount to 05 Ford Superduty. How much extra will it cost? Winter is upon us.


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

have a few classic mounts laying around will start looking to see what really needs to be fabbed up and if meyers wont make an 05 sd mount maybe it could be sourced out to a small shop.....


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

talked to a local supplier he said the mount could be had for 500.00 ouch!!!!looks like i'll be fabbing up a mount for that truck-im sorry but where do they get off charging that kind of money for something that is so easy to make......


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

*meyer*

if i started making theese mounts and selling them could i get sued by meyer ?


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

started the mount today -cut the guts out of a 99 f150 mount and will use that== will take pics and will do a step by step later.......


----------



## TTM (Sep 5, 2005)

cant wait to see!


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

need a measuement from you guys - for any of the superduty mounts - from where the pins go in to the bottom of the head gear -i was figuring like 4inches but that was from a light duty ford mount - i know some of them have different holes for superduty mounts --let me know


----------



## TTM (Sep 5, 2005)

What exact measurements do you need? Unfortunately I sold my truck w/ the moutning frame still on it (not thinking Id need it anymore!!!). Im assuming thats the measurement you need though??! 
I got quoted around $250 for the adapter, but now that I have to purchase the $550 mount that I just threw away, I figured Id come back to see what you guys came up with!
Steve, Finnegan, Skout,... ANYBODY!!!!..... i NEED HELP!! 
Thanjs


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

mines done i just have to do the pics fo here....


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

custom mount for second battery had to modify air intake







modified mount from an 99f150


----------

